# Trước khi trẻ lên 3, mẹ đừng dại cho con ăn những món này kẻo hại con teo não, phá thận



## vietmom (6/7/18)

*Trẻ em dưới 3 tuổi hệ tiêu hóa chưa được hoàn chỉnh. Cùng với đó, sức đề kháng vẫn còn yếu nên không phải bất cứ món nào trẻ cũng có thể nếm thử.*



​
Trong quá trình trưởng thành, con trẻ sẽ có nhu cầu thử các loại thực phẩm mà người lớn thường ăn. Tuy nhiên do cơ thể non nớt của trẻ còn đang ở giai đoạn hoàn thiện, sức đề kháng yếu nên không phải loại thực phẩm nào cũng an toàn và phù hợp với hệ tiêu hóa của con trẻ.

Dưới đây là danh sách những thực phẩm không tốt mẹ không nên cho trẻ sử dụng khi trẻ dưới 3 tuổi.

*1. Trẻ em dưới 6 tháng không được ăn muối*



​
Với trẻ em chức năng thận còn yếu, chưa hoàn thiện nên nếu cho trẻ ăn muối quá sớm sẽ khiến thận của trẻ phải “làm việc” quá tải. Thói quen ăn mặn này sẽ dẫn đến nguy cơ bé phải đối mặt với nhiều bệnh lý nguy hiểm như bệnh tăng huyết áp, tim mạch hoặc suy thận trong tương lai.

Lượng muối phù hợp với trẻ: Từ 6 tháng đến 1 tuổi mẹ không nên cho trẻ ăn quá 1g muối. Trẻ trên 1 tuổi cần khoảng 2g. Lượng nước mắm dùng cho bé chỉ nên khoảng 1/3 thìa cà phê rồi tăng dần. Nên nêm nhạt vì vị giác của bé còn rất nhạy. Nên nhớ, nếu nêm vừa miệng người lớn thì đã quá mặn đối với trẻ.

*2. Trẻ em dưới 1 tuổi không nên ăn trứng*



​
Trứng là loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, đặc biệt lòng đỏ trứng có nhiều chất sắt, folate rất có lợi trong việc ngăn ngừa tình trạng thiếu máu, thiếu sắt và hỗ trợ phát triển trí não ở trẻ em. Chính vì vậy mà nhiều bậc cha mẹ thường hay dùng trứng làm thức ăn bổ sung cho trẻ.

Tuy nhiên, đối với trẻ em dưới 1 tuổi thì việc ăn trứng không hề có lợi như mọi người vẫn nghĩ. Thành phần protein có trong lòng trắng trứng gà sẽ khiến hệ tiêu hóa còn non kém của trẻ gặp khó khăn khi tiêu thụ. Ngoài ra phân tử protein dễ dàng xâm nhập vào máu của trẻ có thể khiến trẻ dị ứng cao.

*3. Trẻ em dưới 1 tuổi không nên ăn hải sản*



​
Hải sản là loại thực phẩm ngon, bổ dưỡng và rất phổ biến hiện nay. Đặc biệt, loại tôm, cua cung cấp rất nhiều canxi, chất dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể. Tuy nhiên đối với trẻ em dưới 1 tuổi thì bố mẹ không nên cho trẻ ăn dưới mọi hình thức vì khả năng gây dị ứng cho trẻ. Nếu trẻ trên 1 tuổi, có thể thử cho trẻ một ít và theo dõi phản ứng của cơ thể trẻ để xem trẻ có phải cơ địa dị ứng hải sản hay không.

*4. Trẻ em dưới 1 tháng tuổi không nên uống mật ong*



​
Mật ong là loại thực phẩm có giá trị dinh dưỡng cao tuy nhiên lại không được các chuyên gia y tế khuyến khích sử dụng cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi. Bởi lẽ, trong mật ong có chứa lượng đường rất lớn và chứa bào tử của Clostridium botulinum có thể gây ngộ độc và hôn mê ở trẻ sơ sinh. Vì vậy, tốt nhất không nên cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi sử dụng mật ong để đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe của trẻ.

*5. Trẻ dưới 2 tuổi không nên uống sữa bò*



​
Với hệ tiêu hóa còn quá non yếu trẻ sẽ không thể tiêu hóa được các enzyme và protein có trong sữa bò. Không chỉ có vậy, các chất trong sữa bò có thể gây hại đến thận của trẻ. Nếu sữa mẹ không thể đáp ứng nhu cầu của trẻ mẹ có thể lựa chọn sữa công thức, hoặc cho trẻ ăn dặm thêm nếu đã qua 6 tháng tuổi.

*6. Trẻ dưới 2 tuổi không nên ăn kem*



​
Đối với trẻ dưới 2 tuổi hệ tiêu hóa chưa hoàn thiện nếu bố mẹ cho con ăn kem quá sớm có thể gây đau bụng, tiêu chảy và nhiễm trùng đường hô hấp trên. Bên cạnh đó hàm lượng đường trong kem có thể gây hại cho trẻ, bởi nếu ăn quá nhiều đường sẽ khiến trẻ sâu răng và thừa cân trong thời gian dài.

*7. Trẻ dưới 3 tuổi không được ăn socola*



​
Lượng dường và muối cao trong socola không tốt cho sức khỏe của trẻ. Đường nhiều trong miệng tạo thành axit ăn mòn men răng, gây hỏng răng ở trẻ. Ngoài ra, khi ăn nhiều socola sẽ làm trẻ đầy bụng, khó tiêu. Một lượng caffeine trong sô cô la sẽ gây ức chế hệ thần kinh, khiến trẻ khó ngủ, bực bội, cáu gắt.

*8. Trẻ dưới 3 tuổi không nên uống trà*



​
Trà có chứa rất nhiều axit tannic, gây trở ngại cho sự hấp thụ protein, các khoáng chất như canxi, kẽm và sắt có trong những thực phẩm khác. Điều này dẫn đến trẻ bị thiếu hụt protein và khoáng chất gây ảnh hưởng đến sự tăng trưởng và phát triển của trẻ.

*9. Trẻ dưới 3 tuổi không nên trái cây, bánh kẹo*



​
Các loại kẹo, trái cây thường chứa hàm lượng đường cao, nếu bố mẹ cho trẻ dung nạp quá nhiều các loại thực phẩm này, lớn lên trẻ dễ bị thừa cân, béo phì. Ngoài ra một số loai trái cây như dứa, xoài, đào, kiwi …còn có thể khiến trẻ bị dị ứng khi ăn.

*10.Trẻ em dưới 3 tuổi không nên ăn thức ăn đóng gói, có chứa chất tạo màu*



​
Ở một số quốc gia trên thế giới chất tạo màu (phtalanats) đã bị cấm sử dụng, bởi nếu dùng hàm lượng cao, nó sẽ có những tác dụng giống như hormon giới tính, gây ra các hiện tượng như dậy thì sớm. Chất tạo màu có nhiều trong thực phẩm đóng hộp, đồ ngọt, bánh kẹo,…

Các mẹ nên hiểu rằng tuy thực phẩm là nguồn cung cấp dinh dưỡng giúp trẻ phát triển toàn diện cả về thể chất lẫn tinh thần nhưng không phải bất kì thực phẩm nào cũng an toàn và phù hợp cho mọi lứa tuổi. Trên đây là 10 loại thực phẩm không dành cho trẻ dưới 3 tuổi mẹ cần đặc biệt lưu ý để bảo đảm sức khỏe và sự phát triển trong tương lại của trẻ.

_Nguồn: Theo WTT_​


----------

